# chain san mai



## hellize (Oct 8, 2018)

I welcome you all from the shadowy depths of Transylvania!


Have a chain San Mai to show today.
It is 34 cm long. The blade is 20 cm long, 5 cm wide and 6 mm thick, forged of motorcycle chain with 5160 carbon steel core. 
The handle is made wenge with bronze tube pins.
Its cave is made of 4 mm thick, sturdy cowhide with a little raised bronze ornament.


----------

